# decking layout



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have an odd shape deck layout and am drawing a blank on which way the planks should run.

I tried 2 different ones. Im open to ideas.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

JPGs or PDFs?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Is it against a house?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Top one.....for now.

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Its freestanding there are other sections that step up and down you can't see. The large part on the right is existing.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> Top one.....for now.
> 
> Tom


The bottom assumes the points converge...if they kept going.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Are they framed already? My mind wants to see them all going in the same direction but it may take a lot of blocking or some odd looking framing to keep everything at 12" OC. 

Heres one we rebuilt as a sub to another contractor with the same detail as your sketch. I had the same thoughts you're having (there has to be a better way) but couldn't come up with anything so we built it as it was drawn on the plan.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Like this? Its not bad only thing is 20 ft doesn't get there on a few. I think either this or the bottom one I posted looks correct. I keep changing....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Like this? Its not bad only thing is 20 ft doesn't get there on a few. I think either this or the bottom one I posted looks correct. I keep changing....


I like this one. Others seem too busy & broken up.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Option 3 is my favorite so far. A few butt seams are better than an awkward layout.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually it counts out at the first 12 rows need 20 footers to be seemless. Thats turning me off now even though its easier to do framing. And on it looks as though I would need many more seam or plan on a lot more waste for clean rows.
The more I look at the first the more I dont like it, the more I look at the second one the less it bothers me. The last one looks natural, a bit plain but it works....just those seams.

I will let the customer ultimately decide.

Thanks for hearing me out guys!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tom if I was doing this I would go with your #1 option.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for screwing with my head Greg. I just put that one behind me...:laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

What's wrong with 20'ers?


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Like this? Its not bad only thing is 20 ft doesn't get there on a few. I think either this or the bottom one I posted looks correct. I keep changing....


Maybe you could special order the few that are longer than 20', one of the problems with the other ones is they end up being really short which is always problematical.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tom M said:


> Thanks for screwing with my head Greg. I just put that one behind me...:laughing:


Sorry Bro :laughing:


----------

